# jacksonville pier?



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

we want to make a trip down to jax pier in the morning and was wandering if anyone had any news and is there an official pier website. thanks in advance


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jacksonvillebeachpier.com is the link. 

Fishing has been hit and miss, still waiting on the first kingfish. Been a few black drum and trout in the surf, flounder should be showing up any time, big whiting have been scarce...

Good luck, and tell us how it turns out.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Fishing at JBP has been ,Like RR said, Hit and miss...Too much east wind for the last couple weeks..Clean water but the fish have been tight lipped. Sharks,Blues and SOME Spanish off the T, Nothing much in the middle and Trout,Blues,Black Drum in the surf. Lots of Bait the last couple of days,Greenies mostly,SOME Pogies. Shouldn't be long. Tarpon have been spotty at Flagler (40 mi. South). Flounder are here but have not been biting aggressively. The kings usually show up on the beaches here around the King Buster tourny out of St. Aug. which is 2 weeks away. Check the link from the pier for updated reports.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

stay in georgia. once you fish florida you'll end up moving here like i did and it's all over after that


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Spend a day at the Jacksonville pier and you might move to Ohio....


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*A Message to SURF FISH*

There he goes again. Another Slam at OUR Playground. Relax and Play nice or I will have to put you in the corner for time out!!!


----------



## Chad S (Oct 23, 2006)

Big D,
Any pompano at Tybee yet?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

The Jax Beach Pier is probably the only insane asylum in North America where anybody can pay $4 to get in.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

unless i missed something... it's up to moderator to decide who gets time out. stop squabbling before i have to get upset.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Jim, Don't start nuttin' there won't be nuttin'*



Surf Fish said:


> The Jax Beach Pier is probably the only insane asylum in North America where anybody can pay $4 to get in.....


*Since you continue to SLAM my fishin' friends, TWICE I MIND YOU, and My Playground (Jacksonville Beach Pier) then I assume you just lit the match to the fireworks. So let the Games Begin.*

:--| Jim, when you become a real *Pier Angler* and quit playin' in the Sand Box with the kids then come on back up to The Jacksonville Beach Pier and we will give you some Pier Fishin' Lessons at NO CHARGE. Heck, I will even pay your 4.00 if its a problem. Shucks, We must be insane not to charge you for Professional Pier Fishin' Lessons 

To the moderator. This is a RESPECTABLE response to a post and if you think it calls for deletion then thats your option to do so but As a Forum Owner and Moderator myself I don't see why it would be as the pourpose of a Forum is to have a discussion and to respond.
Have a HAP HAP HAPPY DAY!!


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Add On*

fo·rum (fôr'əm, fōr'-) pronunciation
n., pl. fo·rums also fo·ra (fôr'ə, fōr'ə).

1.
1. The public square or marketplace of an ancient Roman city that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business.
2. A public meeting place for open discussion.
3. A medium for open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper, a radio or television program, or a website.
2. A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

since i just happen to run this part of the forum... i'm making the decision to close this thread. not taking sides here but take the bashing of piers somewhere else.


----------

